

Filther.io – Search for images and only get the unsafe ones (NSFW) - mrtnkl
http://filther.io

======
natch
[http://search34.org/](http://search34.org/) has been doing this for a few
years.

As the creator described it to me: it does a search, and a parallel search
with porn filters, and returns the diff.

~~~
cynwoody
It appears this one works the same way. As the About page explains:

    
    
        Search for images and only get the unsafe ones. That's
        Filther in a nutshell. We give you only the stuff that
        Safe Search Filters leave out. This search is strictly
        NSFW. And let's be honest, this is what the internet
        was made for.

------
ben0x539
I guess the best use of this is to demonstrate how many false positives
traditional filters have...

~~~
rlu
Even though you're making a joke it's actually interesting. The only search
I've done (to see how ridiculous the internet is?) is "sunny walks on the
beach". I chose the "destroyer of children" filter and once you get past maybe
10-15 dirty pictures its incredible the stuff that is actually completely safe
for work that I guess Google somehow filters out lol

~~~
jsmeaton
Try searching for "wax". The pictures alternate between what I expected and
pictures of random buildings.

Hmm, don't try searching for wax on second thoughts. I scrolled a bit further
and there's a tonne of man-on-man bondage (unless that's what you'd like to
see).

------
hrktb
The very safe pics appearing in the middle of the nsfw ones came from domains
with otherwise adult content (a chicken noodle bowl on i.e. pussyleaks.com) .
In hindsight it seems obvious, I never thaught about the halo effect of adult
content hiding the other contents from normal searches.

A bowl of noodles on an otherwise porn site is not a big deal, but if there
was an interview site with half of it's contents nsfw (say they interviewed
nudists or exibitionists) it would have to deal with the issue.

I know a bunch of site that use different domains to segregate
contents(dmm.com and dmm.co.jp for instance), but I wonder what other ways
there are to keep your safe content searchable while having an nsfw portion on
the same site.

------
zhemao
The trending search term "noodles" seems to only give SFW pics of noodles or
completely unrelated NSFW results.

~~~
aidos
I noticed that too. Which I guess means there's potentially a whole world of
content filtered out as being NSFW when really it's fine...

------
mikesilvis
This doesn't really work. My searches are very unrelated.

------
accelguy
The results are terrible, even using actual names from models gets you random
results.

I even tried kurt cobain on "Destroyer of childhoods" mode and didn't get even
one copy of the infamous coroner's picture.

On google is on top of all result with safesearch off.

~~~
garethadams
You've answered your own question in that last sentence - if Google isn't
filtering it using safesearch then it won't appear on Filther

------
VeejayRampay
The popular searches terrify me.

------
BorisMelnik
"penis" barely returns any penii

------
nornagon
it did pretty terribly at 'fractal'.

------
1945
Any plans to open source it?

~~~
chid
What reason is there to open source this? The whole algorithm is practically
explained here,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6703714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6703714)

------
oddshocks
Wow

Much plus

~~~
AshFurrow
so filth

~~~
Cthulhu_
many ponies

~~~
csmattryder
Y'know, I used the term 'Pony' because I thought it'd be the most innocent
thing I could search for. There's nothing sinister about ponies.

This is one of those instances where I could not have been any more wrong.
Eyebleach, please!

------
headgasket
Might want to capitalize that warning, and add nsfw. I'm very happy one of my
kids was not looking over my shoulder. I guess I'm with the late Mr Jobs on
this one --thinking this is not necessarily advancing the internet or making
the world a better place.

~~~
judk
Mr Jobs opposed a product that was invented after his death?

~~~
seszett
Ask yourself: what would Jobs do?

~~~
headgasket
Often did that as a younger entrepreneur. Paid off, thank you. He undeniably
had the sharpest eye of his generation to find the angle that work with the
market.

